# Expat's kid to Canadian high-school



## woodsquathiaski

I am a Canadian living in Japan. My son is a dual citizen - Japanese and Canadian. He wants to go to high-school in Canada. Does anyone have any experience with this? If one of my relatives in Canada becomes his legal guardian, can he attend school for free? And if so, how do we go about making someone his legal guardian?

Any help anyone can give on this topic would be really appreciated!


----------



## chan_konabe

I'm from BC and the situation you describe is quite common, with families from mostly Asian countries leaving their children behind with relatives so that the children can attend BC schools. In order to register for school, and not pay international student fees, he will need his Canadian birth certificate or citizenship certificate. As for legally making someone else his guardian, I'm not aware of the steps and I question whether you'll need to go that far for a temporary stay with relatives in Canada. However, I'm not a legal expert.


----------



## woodsquathiaski

Thanks Chankonabe (tasty user name!). It is very difficult to get a clear picture of what to expect in my situation. There isn't much information, and what does exist is vague and conflicting. I really appreciate your comments. Very encouraging. If you happen to come across someone else who has already been through the experience of sending their kid back home for school, it would be a great help to me if you pointed them in the direction of this forum! As I go through this experience, I suppose that I should post information about it to help anyone who follows in my footsteps.


----------

